

C (Cbang) - Syntax explanation - kalenz
http://blog.lse.epita.fr/articles/23-c---system-oriented-programming---syntax-explanati.html

======
slashvarlse
A follow-up to the introduction article:
[http://blog.lse.epita.fr/articles/12-c---system-oriented-
pro...](http://blog.lse.epita.fr/articles/12-c---system-oriented-
programming.html)

This new article is quick introduction to C! (a system oriented programming
language) syntax.

